# budgies diet



## kerny (May 21, 2016)

May I give my budgie, Banana, anything to drink other than water?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings kerny and welcome to the forum.you came to the right place for all your budgie needs and well-being.there are some threads or stickies here to help assist you and our wonderful staff,friendly folks as well with many tips and advice.some are delicious teas. You can make to also give to your budgie.

I'm sure someone will be able to recommend something for your budgie to drink,hopefully soon.what is your budgie name? Looking forward to seeing some photos as well soon.blessings and so glad you joined us.:green pied:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Generally plain water or water with ACV is best to give you budgie.
You can also make chamomile tea (with no sugar) bring it to room temperature and give that to Banana. It has a calming effect.

You can read about ACV here.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've already been given excellent advice from Deborah with regards to your question :thumbsup: 

I hope we'll get to meet your little one soon! What's his name? hoto: 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through all the links provided by Deborah--they'll help to keep you updated on the best budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions afterwards, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help.

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------

